# Rescue: Mr. Max has a sad story and needs a good home, WI (Adopted!)



## tonyshuman (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone who helps at a shelter or rescue knows that it's hard to not get attached to the bunnies there. I always seem to have a favorite there, but Mr. Max is extra special. His story is sad and has human tragedy, not just animal suffering. His owner became homeless (in Wisconsin, in January) and wasn't able to keep him or her other pets. She has kids, too. It's a very sad situation all around. Mr. Max is a gray mini rex and weighs less than 5 lbs.






http://www.giveshelter.org/sitemgr/animal?id=9522244

When Mr. Max came in, he was skinny and had all the signs of not being taken care of for a while, like long nails, sore hocks, etc. By the time he made it to the place I help at, where the bunnies are highly adoptable and placed in a public place (in a pet store), he had filled out a bit and was in better repair, but I noticed that the tips and edges of his ears felt hard and crusty. I think it was from frostbite  He was known for being cage possessive, and that was true the first time but he's gotten much better. Today, I saw him again, and after doing nail trims and scent glands, well-bunny checks, and all that, I massaged some Udder Balm onto his ears. The crusty dead bits fell off, and he snuggled his little head far under my chin, so I would protect him. He sat there for so long, just snuggling in my arms with me. Later, he jumped right in my lap and settled down for some more snuggles.

I haven't ever met a bunny that wanted affection that much, and that was such a joy to pet and hold. I would take him if I possibly could (in fact I'm thinking of seeing if he'd get along with Tony and Muffin), but he would be a very good single bunny for a person who only wanted one. He craves attention so much, and he would be best in a non-cage situation.

Please adopt him, if you think he'd fit with your family!! I would hilp with transportation. He is such a little sweetie that I really want to make sure he gets a good home--he really deserves it after all he's been through, and he's such a sweet guy.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh he really is cute and seems like he would be a wondeful pet. I know how easy it is to get attached to a particular rabbit 



I sure hope that someone from here can take Mr. Max


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2010)

What a sweet boy! I know I would fall in love too.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Claire, to get his homeless status awareness meter upped. I'd love to stroke his silver, lush rexy fur. Please give him a smooch for me if you can next time you're socializing with the shelter buns. Thank goodness they feel your loving warmth and care. Ooooh, give him a quick smooch too if he doesn't object. Hope that Mr. Max finds his forever family soon.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, Mr. Max is no longer listed on the website. I will update when I go in to volunteer next time as to whether this means he was adopted, but my hopes are high!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2010)

He was adopted to a good home! Sorry I forgot to update after I went there last, Danielle had to remind me to! The comment my boss had was "Mr. Max was adopted to a wonderful home!" so it sounds good.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 21, 2010)

It isn't often I can sit down and bug an enitre forum all at once! :biggrin2:
I'm gladMr.Maxwent to a good home! :biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## nicolevins (May 6, 2010)

tonyshuman wrote:


> He was adopted to a good home! Sorry I forgot to update after I went there last, Danielle had to remind me to! The comment my boss had was "Mr. Max was adopted to a wonderful home!" so it sounds good.



:woohoo:bunnydance:


----------

